# lockport this weekend for cats avg sized at 21lbs



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

We did pretty well up there in the cold rainy weather. 5 guys over and a half days of fishin we did pretty well. Average size was 21lbs , we caught 70-80 smallest being 17 lbs biggest being 29lbs.. good times :beer:[/img]


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

My buddie Blake was up there said about the same. Maybe he was with you guys?


----------



## glatz (Mar 27, 2004)

yea i was with him- adam
haven't been on here for a lil bit :roll:


----------

